
Fletcher's angry list of startup rules - nreece
http://www.skrenta.com/2007/07/fletchers_angry_list_of_startu.html
======
6ren
> execution matters more [than an idea]

Execution _is_ ideas
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2h2lvhzMDc&t=22m20s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2h2lvhzMDc&t=22m20s)

